

No GOP Senator Supports Bill to Protect Online E-Mail Privacy - zeraone
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/10/epic-reform-stalled/

======
RexRollman
I've always found it interesting that modern day republicans have issues with
a "large" government but have no problem with an intrusive one.

------
dlss
It's a shame that PGP/GPG email never really took off :-/

